# Blast Billards



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

to much time on my hands


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

More time than me these days!!!







I got 108.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

woohoo 579!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

798, that present bomb is going to be a problem................


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

WooHooo 1,158

Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just got 4,000,000!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

not really


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just like the real thing, if you got points for going "in off"









I've got to the 3rd table once so far!


----------

